# MOON DANCE (A Vampire for Hire Novel) by J.R. Rain



## J.R. Rain Author (Apr 9, 2010)

Mother, wife, private investigator...vampire.

Six years ago federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home. Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever. And forever is a very long time for a vampire.

Now the world at large thinks Samantha has developed a rare skin disease, a disease which forces her to quit her day job and stay out of the light of the sun. Now working the night shift as a private investigator, Samantha is hired by Kingsley Fulcrum to investigate the murder attempt on his life, a horrific scene captured on TV and seen around the country. But as the case unfolds, Samantha discovers Kingsley isn't exactly what he appears to be; after all, there is a reason why he survived five shots to the head.

Only $1.79!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Love the cover.


----------



## J.R. Rain Author (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, Daniel. A friend of mine is a graphic designer. She designs covers fairly cheap, too, if anyone's interested.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree. The cover for your Kindle version is amazing and much better than the paperback version that I peeked at since it's a habit to always look for paperbacks of books I may possibly enjoy enough to want a physical copy.
Read the sample and will, more than likely be back for the full book. Looks really good.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Got it!  Thanks for the tip and I agree--the cover is beautiful!


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

J.R. Rain said:


> Thanks, Daniel. A friend of mine is a graphic designer. She designs covers fairly cheap, too, if anyone's interested.


We've got a great designer, but it's always a good idea to have a backup. Can you let me know who it is?

Thanks,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

This sounded too good to resist.  So, I didn't.  

Thanks for the nice pricing.


----------



## J.R. Rain Author (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow! Thanks everyone for your support. MOON DANCE is currently the #11 bestselling Kindle book in the Romance Vampire category (and, yes, it's still very much a mystery, too).

So thanks again, and I do hope you all enjoy the book!


----------



## J.R. Rain Author (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Jay,

I've emailed the cover designer to let her know your interest. I'll get back to you when I hear from her. Check out the cover to my vampire short story, "Teeth". She did the cover for that one, as well. Like I said, she's open for business and her rates are fairly low.


----------



## J.R. Rain Author (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Jay,

Okay, the cover designer's name is Bren, and she would definitely like to talk to you. Her company's name is Gotcha Covered, cute.

By the way, MOON DANCE is the #7 bestselling romantic/vampire novel on Amazon. Wow. Thanks again for everyone's support!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

i agree, nice artwork on the cover


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

J.R. Rain said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> Okay, the cover designer's name is Bren, and she would definitely like to talk to you. You can reach her at the following email: xxxx. Her company's name is Gotcha Covered, cute.
> 
> By the way, MOON DANCE is the #7 bestselling romantic/vampire novel on Amazon. Wow. Thanks again for everyone's support!!


Um, are you sure she wants her email posted on a public forum? You might want to edit that out and PM him with the info instead. If nothing else, to keep her email from being harvested by spambots and such....


----------



## J.R. Rain Author (Apr 9, 2010)

Good thoughts, Steph. I went ahead and removed her email. If anyone is interested they can contact her through me.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to step in the middle, as a mod on another unrelated forum where we're constantly having to edit or suggest edits for posted email addys, it's something that tends to catch my eye. 

Oh, and to get back on topic so Ann/Betsy don't slap my hand....I did buy Moon Dance and Dark Horse a week or so ago, now I just need to get to them one of these days!


----------

